# Slot Car Swap and shop



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdee:
Saturday October 9th in Foothills Community church. 8270 W.80th ave. Arvada Colorado. All scales of slots bought and sold and related accesories and Memorabilia. 9am. till 1 Pm admission $3.00 and tables are $10.00 each. Info at 303-940-8743 Steve.
I plan on being there hope to see all my old freinds and make some new ones
Clyde-0-Mite


----------

